# Ibook G4 ne repond plus



## pouly (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Je m'apprette a jeter a la poubelle mon ibook G4 power PC mais bon, ca me fait mal 
petit rappel des episodes precedents:
mon ibook devient tres lent apres etre passe sur Leopard.
je booste la ram, toujours tres lent.
je finis par me dire que l'install a peut-etre use le DD 
je fais du nettoyage (onyx et les langues etrangeres). pas de changement nottable
je fais une copie du DD, je boote en firewire sur le DD externe, ca prend moins de temps.
Je me preparais donc a changer le DD interner quand....
un soir l'ecran perd de sa luminosite, au dbeut j'ai cur que l'ecran etait noir et puis non on voyait encore qq chose.
je reboot, pas de probleme, une heure apres: l'ordi s'eteint.
depuis plus possible de faire quoi que ce soit.
quand j'appuie sur le bouton de demarrage, il ne se passe RIEN, aucun bruit, aucune reaction. disuqe dure externe ou pas, il ne se passe rien du tout.

alors il est mort mon Ibook ??? 
je l'ai depuis 5 ans, ca fait mal...

Merci les loulous pour vos reponses eclairées.


----------



## didgar (27 Janvier 2011)

Salut !

Si tu le balances, n'oublie pas de me dire dans quelle poubelle 

Quelle version cet iBook ??

Première chose à faire, un reset PMU !



> If the computer is on, turn it off.
> Reset  the power manager by simultaneously pressing and then releasing  Shift-Control-Option-Power on the keyboard. Do not press the fn  (Function) key while using this combination of keystrokes.
> Wait 5 seconds.
> Press the Power button to restart the iBook computer.



Sources => http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=en_US#faq6

Et si ça ne fonctionne pas ... on verra !

A+

Didier


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

pouly a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> Je m'apprette a jeter a la poubelle mon ibook G4 power PC



bonne idée, jeter un iBook. Perso, je ne poursuis pas la lecture du post.  

Bon, tu voulais un peu d'aide, en voilà:

Verbe s'apprêter à l'indicatif présent:
*je m'apprête*
tu t'apprêtes
il s'apprête
nous nous apprêtons
vous vous apprêtez
ils s'apprêtent

en espérant que ça résolve une partie de tes problèmes.


----------



## pouly (28 Janvier 2011)

Merci didgar,

J'ai essaye ce matin.... rien a faire il reste muet.
"MAIS PARLE MOI petit Ibook chéri" 
je sais plus trop comment retrouver les references de la becane vu qu'elle s'allume pas.
Je vais chercher dans la copie du DD que j'avais faite.

Bon je te rassure je ne comptais pas le mettre a la poubelle, c'etait une image, je donne toujours mes vieux ordis parce que les pieces detachées sont appreciées, je sais.

quant au message de Pamoi... ben disons qu'en elevant les langues ouzbek et estonien, peut-etre ai-je aussi enlever un peu de conjugaison française.
Merci pour ce point de grammaire monsieur Capelo. 

une autre idée ?

Encore merci

Mathieu

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h29 ----------

J'ai trouve sous le clavier la reference
Ibook 14.1/1.42ghz/512/60/SD/APX/BT c'est un mid 2005 (dixit wiki) et je l'ai effectivement achete en Aout 2005.


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour
Peut-être simplement un problème d'alimentation ? Du plus simple au plus compliqué : essayer avec un autre cable ou transfo, ensuite.... j'sais pas
cordialement JPP


----------



## pouly (28 Janvier 2011)

la batterie est pleine et j'ai teste avec un autre cable au boulot... j'ai meme teste sans la batterie et sur secteur (j'avais lu ca sur un post).


----------



## bjdp (31 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour
Mon ibook G4, version 10.3.2 ne démarre plus...
Il s'allume, la pomme apparaît, la petite roue commence à tourner et se bloque et là plus rien...
J'ai lancé le disque d'analyse "Apple hardware test" et tout est ok...
Quelqu'un a t il une idée... ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Invité (31 Janvier 2011)

bjdp a dit:


> Bonjour
> Mon ibook G4, version 10.3.2 ne démarre plus...
> Il s'allume, la pomme apparaît, la petite roue commence à tourner et se bloque et là plus rien...
> J'ai lancé le disque d'analyse "Apple hardware test" et tout est ok...
> ...



Essaie de démarrer avec la touche "shift" (majuscules non bloquées) enfoncée dès le "boing" et reste appuyé un bon moment (15/20s)&#8230;

Et tu devrais faire la MaJ combo 10.3.9 et les autres !


----------



## didgar (31 Janvier 2011)

Salut !



pouly a dit:


> la batterie est pleine et j'ai teste avec un autre cable au boulot... j'ai meme teste sans la batterie et sur secteur (j'avais lu ca sur un post).



Ci-dessous la procédure que j'ai donnée à une personne à qui j'ai vendu récemment un iBook G3 ( avec du bol ça fonctionne pareil sur un iBook G4 ). Les symptômes étaient identiques aux tiens cad que dalle quand il appuyait sur le bouton de mise en marche que ce soit avec ou sans adaptateur secteur connecté et ce avec une batterie chargée. Après avoir suivi TOUTE la procédure, l'iBook ( qu'il avait acheté pour le noël de sa gamine ) est reparti ! J'espère que tu auras le même résultat 



> 1 - ôter la batterie, brancher l'adaptateur secteur sur le portable et appuyer sur le bouton de mise en marche.
> 
> 
> 2  - si 1 a fonctionné ou pas, toujours avec l'adaptateur secteur connecté  et machine éteinte ( dans le cas ou 1 ait fonctionné ) appuyer  simultanément sur ctrl*-alt-majuscule**-bouton de mise en marche pendant 2 sec. puis relâcher. ( * */!\ lors de cette combinaison de touche, ne surtout pas appuyer sur la touche Fn /!\* ** pas le capslock ) Attendre 5 sec. et appuyer sur le bouton de mise en marche.
> ...



Si ça ne fonctionne pas, dis moi dans quelle poubelle tu jettes ton iBook !

A+

Didier


----------



## bjdp (31 Janvier 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Essaie de démarrer avec la touche "shift" (majuscules non bloquées) enfoncée dès le "boing" et reste appuyé un bon moment (15/20s)
> 
> Et tu devrais faire la MaJ combo 10.3.9 et les autres !


 



et non ça ne marche pas non plus...
je l'ai démonté, nettoyé... rien n'y fait...


----------



## didgar (31 Janvier 2011)

Salut !

Hum ... deux problèmes sur le même topic ... ça ne va pas tarder à être confus ici 



bjdp a dit:


> et non ça ne marche pas non plus...
> je l'ai démonté, nettoyé... rien n'y fait...



Les grands moyens carrément ?! 

Essaie de démarrer en single user et fais un fsck -fy
Tu peux aussi démarrer sur ton dvd d'install juste pour voir si la séquence de boot va jusqu'au bout.
As-tu un autre mac à disposition ?

A+

Didier


----------



## bjdp (1 Février 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Hum ... deux problèmes sur le même topic ... ça ne va pas tarder à être confus ici
> 
> ...


 

oui désolée, j'aurais du poster mon message ailleurs...
j'ai déjà essayer le fsck -y, le démarrage avec cd d'install... et rien de plus

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h39 ----------




bjdp a dit:


> oui désolée, j'aurais du poster mon message ailleurs...
> j'ai déjà essayer le fsck -y, le démarrage avec cd d'install... et rien de plus


 

et non je n'ai pas d'autre mac à disposition
Ce que j'espère, si je ne peux plus le démarrer, c'est qu'au moins que je pourrais récupérer les docs que j'ai dessus... J'avais commencé une thèse que j'espérais bien finir un jour... et je n'en ai aucune sauvegarde... mais ça c'est de ma faute, uniquement de ma faute.. et pas vraiment intéressant pour résoudre mon problème...


----------



## didgar (1 Février 2011)

Salut !



bjdp a dit:


> Ce que j'espère, si je ne peux plus le démarrer, c'est qu'au moins que je pourrais récupérer les docs que j'ai dessus...



Ca ce n'est pas un pb ! Si tu as déjà démonté la machine pour la nettoyer tu sauras ôter le disque dur sans souci ! Dans la mesure ou tu nous dis que le pb est identique si tu démarres sur le dvd système, ça permet d'être optimiste sur l'état de santé du disque !

L'autre mac c'était pour tenter un démarrage via le mode target.

A+

Didier


----------



## pouly (3 Mai 2011)

J'ai perdu espoir 
est-ce que quelqu'un connait un reparateur machiavelique sur Paris qui aurait envie d'ouvrir la machine pour regarder ce qui merdouille ?

Merci

Pouly


----------



## didgar (3 Mai 2011)

Salut !



pouly a dit:


> J'ai perdu espoir
> est-ce que quelqu'un connait un reparateur machiavelique sur Paris qui aurait envie d'ouvrir la machine pour regarder ce qui merdouille ?
> 
> Merci
> ...




Moi ! Moi 

Tu m'envoies un MP et on en cause !

A+

Didier


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Mai 2011)

Salut, si le reset PMU n'a rien donné vérifier la carte d'alim alim interne) si rien n'y fait bah la cm est morte


----------

